# O. O. C. Thread Of The Unnamed R. P. G.  All Boring Characters Rejected.



## YayGollum (Jul 14, 2006)

Centuries have passed, and Middle Earth has changed. The Age of Man is a term only used in legends, to denote triumphs over mysterious and mystical beings. While many of the old tales are still told, very few still possess enough truth to satisfy an immortal who actually remembers. The elves have faded into pathetic fairiness. Ha! I hate elves! Anyways, yes, Man is the uncontested ruler of Middle Earth. All others have been killed off or are in hiding. Many mimic humans and live among them out of necessity. 

A young heir to a successful shipping business wanders the lands, dreaming to happen upon a hidden community of magical beings. As he returns home from another fruitless journey, he finds that his father has disappeared into uncharted waters. He is motivated to command a search and rescue mainly by way of the promise of another journey for fellow adventurers. When he returns with several opportunists, though, he is very surprised that his father hasn't returned. He never expected the guy to actually get lost. A legendary cruise awaits. Mostly travelling to every presumed by humans to be mythological locale that his crazy exploring father ever mentioned to his son, along with advancing through all of the surprises that those lands have to offer.

I am mostly looking for the more magically-oriented types, even though humans are supposed to be the majority. A bunch of lesser Ainur without much power left who are using the boat to go back home, some descendents of Uruk-Hai with a grudge against elves or Valar types, some crazy Dwarves who want to see if Aule really is over there, one of the many types of humans that have a bit of magic in them, or, if you feel like it, you could just make a trusty human (I'd prefer something that was only pretending to be human, though!) sailor that works for the main character. Stuff like that. I plan on surprises to show up at every stop, and I'd like surprises to be found in every character, too. 

Instead of having a bunch of nameless crewmembers to round the group out, I'll use a bunch of my own characters, since I have so many, and I am not a large fan of nameless and soulless and expendable types. I'll try not to freak out as I allow others to move them around a bit, for the basic things that people usually need the nameless types of characters for.  

Pretty much any kind of character will be accepted. Have fun. You don't have to limit yourself to one character or just playing a heroic goody pair of shoes sort. I'll have plenty of good and evil types to mess with. Anybody actually know how to work a ship for crazily long journeys? I don't, but Yay for breezing past facts that don't affect the story?  *hides*  I would muchly enjoy someone who knows their way about boats, though, but it is no large deal, if none exist.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 14, 2006)

Name: Horatio Henulca

Age:50

Race: Man, descended from Black Numenoreans (so the family history goes).

Description: Tall, black hair and dark eyes. Likes to dress well, if a bit strangely. He seems to favour long coats, shirts with long cuffs and boots.

History: Horatio is part owner of a very lucrative shipping company, his brother owns and runs the other half. He greatly resents the fact that it was through his brother's diligent work that the company is so well off. He feels as though he has never been given the credit he deserves and even though he has tried repeatedly to get his brother to approve some of his own plans for the company, his efforts seem to always be set aside. Resentment does breed contempt, it is said.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 14, 2006)

Name: Brandor

Race/Sex: Forodwaith type human/Male

Appearance: early teens, kind of tall, lanky, gangly and clumsy looking, poofy brown hair, usually has an idealistic expression, not so much of a stupid one, more of a young and hopeful one, very average and low class Gondorian city clothes probably not too good for travelling, which he bought randomly to attempt to blend in 

Personality: a person who knows that he is not very talented but who loves listening to stories about average people who run into much excitement and still happen to live well, even though they started out with humble beginnings, he is easily swayed by appearances, very into hero worship, things like that, very idealistic and hopeful for everyone's futures, most would think of him as a crazy person who trusts to luck, but he's really a naive person who believes what he hears and thinks that he could actually become part of a tall tale. 

Weapons: none, because some have survived without them, and they are expensive

History: born into a wealthy family that's owned one of the most profitable shipping businesses of all time (so far), he found out that he was deathly allergic to alcohol at a very early age, even the smell of the stuff made him woozy, staying at home most of the time, he heard many second hand stories from his father which the guy had heard during his travels, since he thought that he was pretty useless to his family, he decided to go on a journey, heading for the White Mountains to find Woses first, not too long into his journey, when he was just finding out how badly he had prepared for it, he found a cave to spend the night in and was met by a suddenly animated Pukel dude thing, thinking that this would be a good story of his own to tell, he befriended the thing and is wandering Middle Earth trying to help it figure out why it's alive and having fun with exploring 

____________________________________________________________

Name: Narvi

Race/Sex: Am not sure how to put it. One of those statue things made by Woses that was brought to life, I guess/Male looking, but obviously, neutral

Appearance: around four feet tall, pudgy and squat and stocky and things, an expertly carved I don't know what kind of stone statue that could fool some people into thinking that it was a real Wose type person, I forget what color the stone was, shall probably edit this, that's about all I can think of. He's missing his left foot's pinky toe.

Weapons: just his arms and legs, as far as I know.

Personality: Bear with me on this. Things will be explained in the history. One good way to describe this would be to say that he's a faulty robot. There are lots of stories that I have run into about faulty robots that don't know how they'll react to something until it happens. desire to create but fear that he'll lose his spirit if he puts his heart into anything, his feelings from creators make him confused sometimes, he'll want to give people chances, pride that he's unique, gratitude to creators, wonders how he was made, wants help but wouldn't readily say so. He has bits of personality traits from the Wose who made him and the famous artist that the Tolkien person came up with known as Eol.

History: He was made by some random Wose dude to guard the path to a secret cave, he got a consciousness of his own years later when some crazy Dark elf accidentally sliced off a toe of the statue with her black weapon made by Eol, when the lady left, he blinked, wondered what was going on, and was only moved to action when he felt the urge to help out Brandor

What? You don't know what would happen if two spirit energy vessels came together like that. I get to come up with my own conclusions. I say that the spirit energies of the people who made the two vessels come together to form a third and original personality, probably conflicting at times. Eol and this Wose dude that I made up are very different. It was hard to combine them. This character is confused and unpredictable. Anyways, if you didn't know, those statues that were made by the Woses had the spirit energy of the Wose in them just like Eol's weapons or the One Ring. They had the ability to come to life only to do what they were made by the Wose to do. This guy was made just to guard that path from Orcs. Eol's influence messed that up. Comments? Please?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 14, 2006)

*Name: *Kastor Lancaster, commonly known as "Pegleg", not because he has a pegleg, but because when he was twenty five years old, his left knee was shattered by a brute due to unpaid debts. He can't bend his left leg anymore (it is dead from the knee below) thus he earned the name Pegleg, because everyone thought it was made of wood.

*Race*: Human (Male)

*Age*: 50 years old

*Appearance*:
Six feet four inches tall, stocky, thick brown curly hair on his head and covering most of his face. He has gray eyes and a large hook nose. He limps when he walks but can run surprisingly fast. He wears a thick fur coat of dirty white that covers his body from the neck down to his thigh, underneath are several layers of clothing that range from seal-skin to a horse-hide vest, and thick black boots with fur inlaid made of bear skin. He always carried a pack of things on his back. 

*Weapons of choice:*
A large sword, a spear, and several daggers. Kastor has a collection of small sharp objects in his horde.

*History*:
Kastor is the son of a Lossoth sea-merchant that travelled the waters of the Forodwaith selling fish and bear-skin, and Ivory to the lands down south. During the great Winter, when most of the waters froze and no fish could be taken from the sea and the bears grew lesser in number, Kastor's father fell into heavy debt and was later killed because he could not pay. Kastor and his mother and three siblings had to beg in the streets for food. His mother died of an illness caused by lack of food and exposure to a bitter cold climate, and soon after, his two brothers died as well. His youngest brother, Karl, survived the great winter, but by the time Kastor was able to work as a porter, Karl got involved in gambling and placed both him and his brother into debt. When they came to kill him, Kastor begged them to spare his life and promised to pay the debt his brother owed. As collateral, they crushed his left knee with a mallet. 

Kastor was able to pay off the debt that Karl owed them after a few months of heavy labor. Burdened with guilt, Karl left his brother with a letter saying he was going to find his own fortune to repay him. Kastor has never heard from Karl again.

Kastor continued working as a porter until luck offered him a chance of a lifetime. A rich businessman who had a successful shipping line in Forodwaith, offered him to work on board one of his ships. Kastor joined them without question, and although the man had a penchant for adventure that nearly pushed them to the brink of death, Kastor would never leave this man for he considered him a great man worthy of his respect and labor. Kastor learned to weild a sword, and the use of spears, and had taken a fancy at daggers (mostly objects with sharp edges) during his stay with this man, because it was quite obvious that he needed someone who'd be able to protect him, and Kastor took it upon himself to be that protector.

It is during their last adventure together that Kastor met Nin, a small fairy who he hit with one of his daggers mistaking it for a poisonous bug. He took the small being into his care until Nin decided, she could not trust anyone except Kastor. He keeps her in his pocket at all times and only he knows of her existence.


****

*Name:* Nin
*Race*: Fairy

*Appearance*:
Unruly bright orange hair, wild yellow eyes, pointy ears, about 5 inches or so (no bigger than the palm of a young girl), transparent wings, and luminiscent greenish skin.

*Weapons:*
Aside from her spiteful attitude, Nin is armed with a poisonous dart.

*History*:
The last of her kind, Nin descended from the Teleri Elves (hence the greenish skin).


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 15, 2006)

Name: Aghan
Race: Drûg (Drúedain)
Gender: Male
History:
The Drúedain entered Beleriand toghether with the People of Haleth. There where never many of them, a few hundreds or so, living in families or tribes.
The Drûg were some four feet tall, but very broad, with heavy buttocks and short thick legs. Their eyes were deep-set, with heavy brows and flat noses. Aghan was one of the few to have a small tail of black hair in the middle of his chin.

The Drûg had an implacable hatred for the Orcs.

They had marvelluos skills as trackers of all living creatures, using their scent, and were able to follow that for weeks except through running water. The Drûg had great knowledge of all living things, almost equal to the elves, and whenever in a new territory, it did not take long before they knew all things that grew there, great or small, and never failed to discern what was poisonous and what could be used as food.
The Drûg had a great talent for carving images in wood or stone, and often carved lifelike figures of themselves. These statues were often used as sentries, as it was said that the _drûgs_ could transfer some of their own skills into their carven images.

Aghan was the chief among the _drûgs._


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 15, 2006)

I am achingly eager to meet your character, Arvedui person. Have always been interested in those guys. More commonly known as Woses! <--- Shouted towards people who didn't know what the Arvedui person was about with his Druedain and Drug terms. He might actually have some cool insights to share on my Narvi character. 

Anyways, it looks like everyone so far has shown some preference towards liquid refreshments that they enjoy. New rule that can easily be ignored  ---> Everyone's first post must include a beverage (besides water, since it's too easy) in any way. If I had known that, I would have done something better. I'll try to remember for when my other characters show up. One of which --->

Name: Dingo

Race/Sex: Werewolf/Male

Appearance: He'd wear all kinds of very nice looking clothes. Mostly black and midnight blue with a bit of silver. A hat with a long feather, probably, a cape, nice gloves, all very simple and comfortable and dashingesque. He's an older looking guy but still fit. Silver hair and icy blue eyes. Neatly trimmed moustache and a beard. When he feels like looking like a werewolf, he'd be a little bigger but only have black fur.

Weapons: just his teeth and claws, since he won't hold a weapon.

Personality: Polite and feigning interest in people that he doesn't know. Very careful around any evil looking types since he's always thinking that he'll be recruited by them again. A pacifist. Reminisces a lot. Tries to be nice and friendly and helpful to most other people.

History: born on that island just for werewolves a long time ago. I wouldn't know how long. He's pretty old. First age type. He used to be an achingly evil and violent and dangerous and evilly useful type until Mel got defeated. He eventually decided to become a pacifist so the good guys would never feel like killing him. He became a tailor and lived with humans. He'd have to leave them when they figured out what he was or when some evil type came to get him to work for them again. At the moment, he's been living and working around the Forodwaith area for a while. A bar type regular who, even though he isn't an expert on sailing, has become pretty well known as an experienced type who will listen and attempt to help out with people's problems.

Other: A bull named Fafafybupiafnm. Or Faffy, for short


----------



## Persephone (Jul 16, 2006)

^^^ lol! Yay! I love the way your imagination works! Gosh, I missed this!

Anyway, I was able to resurect my AIM account, and you should all find me under Nuredhel  . I know I told you Yay, that I might get a Yahoo Messenger Account, but it took four days to succesfully download the whole bloody program so I figured AIM is better. I tried to see if my old account was still alive, and turns out, it was. 

Love the intros.


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 16, 2006)

I have given a lot of thought to the idea we disussed concerning a second character, Yay. But no matter how much I would like to add new ones, I just can't find the time. Real-life is a bitch sometimes, and this is definately one of them. 
If the RPG manages to live on for a while, I might come up with new ones later on if that's all right.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm playing with a profile for the girl I tossed into that other thread thing. I must say though, I'm kinda making myself do some other stuff with my free time then just writing. (it's getting too easy to flat out crash as I don't have enough input to work from/with) Just today for example I started in to reread The Hobbit. It's been far too long since I've really read anything, let alone any of Tolkien's books! 

So yes, unless something changes for some reason, I really would like to get in on whatever this ends up being called. 'The quest for something lost' for all I know... *desides she needs to reread what's been said about it so far* 

But I am working on a profile and will try to have it something like post worthy in a bit. 

*looks around* I am in the right place... right? I'm rather sure I am though... Yay?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, Question...

Brandor's daddy is gone off missing <<== this has happened, no? Or would Kastor be the one to divulge this sad news to Brandor? Because that was what I initially intended. But I can see that this may not be the case. 

Enlightenment, please...


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, the dad is well known for going off on adventures. It wouldn't be a surprise to anyone who knows him that that's what he's doing. This time, though, he has been gone a lot longer than he usually is. Brandor should be set off to start looking for fellow adventurers to help him out with finding his dad because many employees are starting to get worried. Brandor is idealistic and naive enough to believe that he'll just be having fun with finding adventurous types, then he'll get back home to find that his dad was just a few months late, so your character will be supplying motivation to become concerned at all.

Also, the name of the story has been come up with. It is called ---> The Stumbling Of Man Upon The Uttermost West. Here is a link thingy. ---> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18610

Anyways, I thank you muchly, Arvedui person. I eagerly await your character's appearance. The AraCelebEarwen person and everyone else needs to hurry up and decide stuff!


----------



## Persephone (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you Yay.

Alright, now that I have this cleared...I shall post again...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2006)

YayGollum said:


> The AraCelebEarwen person and everyone else needs to hurry up and decide stuff!



*feels a bit rushed and slightly crushed by her lack of corresponding time and ideas* I'm workin on it. Really, I am.

She's going to be someone you find in traveling though. If you want to move on without her, that's more or less the idea. I haven't gotten any of it written down yet, but her entry post isn't going to see her walking into a bar or anything. heheh. In-fact, I think she may have been stranded somewhere. We shall see though, shan't we.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 20, 2006)

Okay, that last post may need some edits, yay, tell me if the convo is okay.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 20, 2006)

Alright, so I may be getting in sooner then was thought. I'll be bringing in Talla to go along for reasons that have yet to be fully decided. 

The other girl I was talking about will still come in at some point but, again, I'm still working on that profile and will have to let you all know when it's ready. 

oh yeah, if anyone really cares, I cleaned up Talla's profile a bit and snatched it as the first in my random profile thread thing. You are welcome to look there if you must see her right this moment but I will be posting it here as well. Or I could just do this-> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=474106&postcount=1


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 20, 2006)

Uh, Narya...you may want to edit your last post. Yay's character Brandor doesn't drink alcohol. He's very allergic to it.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 20, 2006)

Besides that alcoholic beverage thing, that was a good meeting! You could just get rid of the bits about the alcoholic beverages, or the guy could be wondering why Brandor is only drinking tea. No large deal. Also, Whoops! I see no rush AraCelebEarwen person. *hides* Have fun, of course.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 20, 2006)

I was just kidding, Yay. =^.^= In fact, I so _not_ rushing that I may be too laid-back.  Don't get to things when I should and put them off when I can. ah well.

oh, yes I am reading the I.C. and keeping me eyes open.  Will continuo on with other silly things for the time being. Sorting out profiles and such. Looks like you're all having fun. See you there when I get there. 

------------

Alrightythen. Something of a profily thingy for that other caricature if you want to look over it-> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=474137&postcount=5


----------



## Persephone (Jul 20, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> Uh, Narya...you may want to edit your last post. Yay's character Brandor doesn't drink alcohol. He's very allergic to it.


 
Well, Actually, Kastor has never met the lad and he doesn't know he wasn't drinking ale. I will include it in my next post.



YayGollum said:


> Besides that alcoholic beverage thing, that was a good meeting! You could just get rid of the bits about the alcoholic beverages, or the guy could be wondering why Brandor is only drinking tea. No large deal. Also, Whoops! I see no rush AraCelebEarwen person. *hides* Have fun, of course.


 
I know he doesn't drink, but Kastor doesn't. (goes to post succeeding scenes to clarify things)


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 20, 2006)

Listen, just a question, but what date does The stepping of man upoon the utermost west take place. 


P.S I've been putting a lot of thought into this character I'm making. I maybe will post it on this thread.


p.s.s: I know the opening post says that the event takes place many ages past, but I need specifics.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 21, 2006)

As for your question Morgoththe1, Yay will be the best person to answer that question. 

I have posted the clarification for Kastor's undeniable mistake about Brandor's drink  so I think that will clear things up a bit. Also, I would like to say that I would be getting MSN.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 21, 2006)

I thank you muchly for the profile, AraCelebEarwen person. The timelessness and isolation sounds fitting, given the fact that I wish for most magical type things to have lost their interest in the rest of the world. 

Anyways, sorry, morgoththe1 person, but I don't have a specific date. I am not the brand of Tolkien geek to even know the dates of specific things come up with by that Tolkien dude. I just tossed this story into the future because I wanted humans to think that they were the only thing around, unless they are crazy, eccentric, or actually know some individual or pocket civilization, which they'd be persuaded to keep secret, of course. If you feel like it, you could come up with a year of your own. Is there some reason for wishing for the knowledge, which might mess up my premise for the story? Also, it's called ---> The Stumbling Of Man Upon The Uttermost West, person. Not stepping. That sounds too bland.

That M. S. N. thing will probably be pretty achingly useful, Narya lady. sorry about the mix upwards with the drink thing. It definitely didn't look like your character was just assuming things. *hides*


----------



## Persephone (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay, was able to sign up for MSN, and my username is [email protected] 

Add me but I still need to download the updated version of the program and yes, a better Internet Connection *sigh* . We have reached the point of the story where joint convo's are needed.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 26, 2006)

Many apologies! Work has cornered my attention this week and since I'd rather not put up a lousy post, I'm going to wait until Friday morning to post again. Again, sorry for the delay.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 26, 2006)

No large deal. When you have the time, I would guess that you would have heard from the servants that the other people are in the library. Also, Wow! The dad finally has a name!


----------



## Persephone (Jul 27, 2006)

*sigh* Downloading the update for my MSN messenger is taking too long. Sorry, chrysy.  I only have dial up where I live, and unfortunately it's the only place where I can IM.

I soooo enjoyed the convo's Yay!!! Can't wait to do one with Chrysy....


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm...well, I can see that the post I had in mind will no longer be necessary. Too bad I wasn't in on this little conversation...

So...Where is the father now? Why would he have carried the will with him? Not something any good businessman would have done, I should think. Does the uncle live in this large manor house also, or just in the neighbourhood? I'll need the answers to those questions before I can post, alas.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 27, 2006)

I think Yay still has a copy of our IM session, Chrysy. If not, I can provide you with one since I saved it on my pc for future reference. I can't use any other IM except AOL until I've downloaded the MSN messenger fully (and this will take time. Our Internet Connection here is bicycle speed so it takes quite a long time to download one program. My pc came installed with AIM and I only needed to update it to make it work.)

Again, to those with AIM and are part of the RPG's that I'm involved with and would want to schedule a convo post with any of my characters, my username is Nuredhel.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 28, 2006)

Where the father person is at the moment doesn't really matter, does it? Something that shall be revealed, I would think, and doesn't affect the characters at the moment. Mayhaps the will was made on the spot? An unnecessary detail?  I figured that the uncle lived in the same house. Plenty of room. Nice old family place. Was your character at home or in the office? oh well. Looks like your Horatio character has a nice little information network. Pop in at any time. Posts can be responded to. Not all conversations need be through creepy I. M. things.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 28, 2006)

OK, will do. He was at the office and was on the way to the bar...will now have to re-think that part. As to living in the same houe, I was thinking that might be the case. As to the will, I would think everyone who has a will would have it safely stashed away. Of course, the brothers would know where each other's will is...so this other guy producing one seems very odd. Is it a revision?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 28, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> OK, will do. He was at the office and was on the way to the bar...will now have to re-think that part. As to living in the same houe, I was thinking that might be the case. As to the will, I would think everyone who has a will would have it safely stashed away. Of course, the brothers would know where each other's will is...so this other guy producing one seems very odd. Is it a revision?


 

I pmed you something about this; quite a long narrative though...sorry.  

Yeah, Horatio was in the Office


----------



## Persephone (Jul 28, 2006)

Ahhh, Majimaune, that profile is a bit confusing. So now, Grift and Halex are together as cooks for another ship? YOu do know that the setting of this story is in the Forodwaith area and it is well beyond the fourth age. Maybe about 20th age since many of the lands of "lore" have diminished into common lands and the magical creatures have also devolved into lesser beings. 

So is it safe to assume that your two characters are now with Doran's largest ship, the _Evertas, _as cooks? If so, pm me your plans since I am the captain of that ship.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2006)

*puts nose back in room*

Alright, I've got a little catching up to do, but I think I'll be around enough now that I don't feel like I'll be getting in the way much. *wonders if that's what she means* 

I'll try to catch up on my reading and start to play with some thoughts for an entry post or something completely random so I can get to know what I'm doing. 

oh... Had I said I was going to bring Talla in or not? I still could... Sorry, brain a little frazzled at the moment. Will try to get it running again and get back here sooner then I have been.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 30, 2006)

Actually, Narya, from the way things seem to be shaping up...wouldn't this be more around the late 18th-early 19th century, when tall ships, pirates, and big business were really hitting their stride? That's how this whole seems to me, anyway.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 30, 2006)

Come to think of it...you're right......me and history...oh well.

Sorry bout that  my bad!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2006)

Pirates? *looks very attentive and rubs hands together* hmmmm.... 

oh. Yeah. Still need to go read and start thinking, don't I...  =^.^=


----------



## Persephone (Jul 30, 2006)

INCREDIBLE POST CHRYSY!!!  *bows to the Dragon of Honor* Gosh I miss this!

I am really liking this Horatio guy more and more. Yay, we need to schedule another AIM convo. I may be online this coming Thursday, at around 9 am my time (which is 9pm EST) for those who are in the US mainland. If any of you have AIM, please add me, and just leave a note saying what your Username is here on TTF. I am still trying to download MSN and when I get that, go ahead and add me too. 

EXCITING STORY!!! VERY EXCITING!!!


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2006)

Arvedui, I find your first post a bit too short and too vague. I know that you said that you've been having some problems posting because of schedule issues, but if the post is an introduction to Drug, is it okay if maybe you put a little bit more on it? Also, maybe either you or Yay can tell me why he's in Doran's house since there is no explanation in the profile. Was he working for Doran? If it's essential to a plot you're thinking of, you can pm me instead.


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 31, 2006)

It is short and vague on purpose.
I am just playing a bit on one of the abilities of the woses/drûgs: to leave a carven image of themselves in places they want to guard. I still don't know when, but it will disappear from the library and turn up somewhere else. And I don't know where that may be.

After all, what is life (or an RPG) without a little mystery?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2006)

oooooohhhhhh! Now this is beginning to be a bit of horror story....but yeah...ok. Good.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 31, 2006)

Horatio: "Note to self. Have all creepy statues moved to the basement. Thomas? See to that, will you? I must have a word Doran about his taste in souvenirs."


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> Horatio: "Note to self. Have all creepy statues moved to the basement. Thomas? See to that, will you? I must have a word Doran about his taste in souvenirs."


 
lol! Kastor says, "Are you sure this is not Brandor's doing? He does have a statue for a friend, Horatio."


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm soooooooooo sorry friends but I dont think I will be able to come into this RPG at the minute. I know I have posted two characters but I can easily delete them now. Its just school is really busy at the minute and I don't think I will have enough time to be in a RPG. I will try and get on here as much as I can but I dont think it will be much. Sorry but as I didnt post in the actual RPG it wont be too much of a problem.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 3, 2006)

Have fun, then. No large deal. But then, you have plenty of time and it isn't as if a large role is required. oh well.  chrysophalax person, show up in that library, so that we might finish this scene? *works on how to get Dingo back over there*


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 3, 2006)

Ah, was wondering how, when and whereyou wanted Horatio and Brandor to meet...now I know. Question: Will it be just the two of them?


----------



## Ghorim (Aug 5, 2006)

I must admit, I stopped following this story for a bit, only tonight getting around to reading the more recent developments. And, yes, wow... terrific writing all around, a very intriguing plot and unique setting have combined to compel me into posting a profile for a character who might be of some use... 

*Name:* Glauer

*Race:* Dwarf, male (naturally)

*Appearance:* As with all of his folk, Glauer's look is defined by his diminutive height and lengthy beard. His facial hair, however, lacks the robust splendor of his ancestors'. It is a limp, tired thing, though of substantial length and a healthy chestnut hue. His build is also rather scrawny, not fitting the stocky dwarvish archetype. His fingers seem abnormally long and nimble, his eyes exacting and ever-calculating. Glauer often wears a pair of highly unfashionable overalls, thoroughly covered with strange black stains. He usually wears a simple brown hood, which obscures a tangled, ill-kempt mass of hair atop his head.

*History:* As they divorced themselves further and further from the events of the outside world, the Khazad naturally turned their focus inward to commerce within their subterranean dwellings. Greed, ever their race's greatest vice, took a renewed stranglehold upon their hearts, and they bent their minds toward mining for precious ores that might be crafted into elaborate ornaments for their stone mansions. The small cluster of noble families who owned the vast percentage of the mines in dwarvish settlements such as Erebor, the Blue Mountains, the Glittering Caves, and especially the recaptured Khazad-dum, began competing against each other in search of methods to delve faster, deeper, and more efficiently into the respective hearts of their mountain homes. 

With all of the Khazad's boundless ingenuity devoted to a singular pursuit, their technology bounded forth. Advances included rudimentary drills and more intricate support structures for mine shafts, but the greatest leap for the mining industry proved to be far more seismic. The Khazad had long dabbled in the alchemical sciences, seeking ways to produce gold or mithril from common ores. These pursuits, however, had proved fruitless, until an ardent alchemist 'lucked' into cooking up a highly volatile stew of various ingredients. He failed to recognize the profundity of his discovery, however, until he took a break for a brief smoke on his pipe. The poor alchemist was, of course, blown to bits, but his assistant, who survived with only a badly singed beard, recounted the specific ingredients of the mixture to investigating authorities. Once the mining families learned of this incredibly combustible potion, it was only a matter of time until they harnessed its immense power for the benefit of their personal coffers.

Thus began a long line of explosives specialists, a dangerous yet lucrative profession that attracted many of the finest young minds of the Khazad. Glauer learned this particular trade from one of the last great masters of the art, Kablam of the Ered Luin. So great was his skill in constructing miniature bombs and other incendiary devices, that miners took to yelling out his name before detonating the explosives that he had invented. 

Glauer proved to be an exemplary pupil, and succeeded his master as the chief demolitions expert 'neath the Blue Mountains. But he fast grew discontent with his line of work, and what he saw as the rapid decline of dwarvish culture. Making an unprecedented decision, he decided to resign his post (Minister of Demolition) and leave the dwindling dwarvish city of his birth, moving off to settle in the lands to the East of the mountains, just West of Forodwaith. 

Moving discreetly into a mid-sized mannish village by the sea, Glauer applied his mechanical talents to constructing dazzling fireworks and children's toys powered by primitive motors. Never did his strange appearance arouse any suspicion; so far removed were the Dwarves from the history of Arda proper that people in his village simply took him for a short, slightly eccentric man. Of course, he had yet to live among his neighbors long enough for them to notice that they were aging much faster than he. Glauer often wondered how he would handle the day when the villagers, his new friends and kinsmen, discovered that he was not of their race...

---

Anyway, the rest shall be explained in an introductory post (hopefully soon to come!) on the IC board, specifically what might motivate Glauer to journey West. Obviously, I'm going to wait until you guys set off to bring Glauer into the mix. But jeez... I'm rather excited to be doing something out of the norm, which seems to be the primary m.o. for this story. Look forward to writing with you guys soon!


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 5, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, at last! Glad to see you Ghorim. *begins wicked Dragonish calculations*

*A note is delivered post-haste from Horatio*

To Glauer, Dwarf of the eastern rim of the Forodwaith, Greetings!

I've had time to peruse your (if I may say so) amazing resume and I can say with all confidence that a rather lucrative (not to say princely) contract awaits signing on my desk. How I came by this information we can discuss at a later date to be mutually arrived at. This will be an open offer, but soon is often better than late, times being what they are.

Many kind regards, your servant, 

Horatio Henulca, CEO Doran Enterprises


----------



## Persephone (Aug 5, 2006)

*Looks up, sees conversation, and thinks --- this is going to be one hell of an RPG*  

Oh, goody, goody, goody!

*Can't wait to see how this turns up.*


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 5, 2006)

chrysophalax person, I see no reason to hesitate. Let us get this scene out of the way, so that other characters can be introduced. Burst into the library, start spreading your own personality around, Dingo will show up, and Brandor will set off on his journey.

Oh. Also, yes, I thank you muchly for tossing that profile here, Ghorim person. I am attempting to move the story onwards.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, yes...will do my best to post later on today, meaning Monday.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 7, 2006)

Got it. Good enough for me. Dingo wasn't with the others yet, but I could assume that he decided to catch up on his curiosity sooner rather than later and was spotted by some vigilant servant. Probably knew about those secret passages from being around during the time that the place was built. Might have even been taking the role of an architect, in those days.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 7, 2006)

Good posts, but quite a huge jump from where we left off...me thinks Kastor needs to post next.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 7, 2006)

Also, Orc hide chair? *sniff* Why? That's not cool. And gross. Anyways, lady, you should edit your last post a bit, if you wish to erase mistakes. The library that you mentioned Brandor being summoned to was the same one that our characters have already been hanging out in. What, were they moved out of the library merely for just Brandor to be summoned back in? Looks as if it would be easy to merely switch things around so that your Horatio character is announced, then he bustles around to the later actions that you wrote about.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 7, 2006)

Will do...after work.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok...I made a very subtle edit, but it may have bearing on some of the characters. Sorry for missing the library reference, Yay.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 8, 2006)

*a hand quietly raises from under a pile* I'd really love to join in, but I'm thinking I'll have to leave Talla out... I mean. I'm still trying to keep track of the story and think of a way to bring her in; but... *headdesk* 

I can't even keep my attention on this post long enough to remember what all I was going to say.  And I'm not exactly good at the sort of wonderful posts I've been reading. 

((yeah yeah. Excuses excuses. I know. But really; I don't have nearly as much time as I once did and more often then not my mind's fried by the time I can try writing anything.))


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 9, 2006)

Garn, lady. But oh well. I shall remind you when we get to a spot for your moldy Ainur lady, then. Plenty of time for situations to have changed. Anyways, I see nothing especially annoying in your edit, chrysophalax person. Good enough for me. Grow more time, though, that you might respond to posts as well. *sniffs*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 9, 2006)

*hits self on head a few times* I do want to play. Will keep poor beaten head up in attempt to come up with something post-worthy. Wether I bring Talla in or not.... Still trying to think. Sorry. Alright? Will try not to look/act/be so crazily mixed up anymore. 

Sorry again. Will be quiet now. *covers mouth*


----------



## Persephone (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay I edited my previous post to cater to the Dingo, Brandor, and Horatio replies. Sorry for my inability to go on either AIM or MSN, my pc is still being fixed.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 11, 2006)

No large deal, lady. This is the way that these R. P. G. things usually proceed, yes? Without creepy I. M. type thingses. Ick.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 11, 2006)

I know, it's just that I can see how easy and uncluttered the convo's would have been if we had IM. It's really better.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 12, 2006)

OK, time out on the will. Is the seal merely still attached or is the will still sealed? If sealed, only Brandor or Horatio should open it...if not sealed, who opened the will and when? Why would Kastor know the true contents unless he opened it...he has no right to do so and can therefore be suspected of having altered it. Is the will signed and dated? If so, who are the witnesses? (Horatio will need that piece of info especially). It seems obvious that Brandor hasn't read the will yet, but Horatio for one will need said body to be produced, otherwise his highly experienced team of lawyers will be summoned forthwith, because as far as he knows, he and Doran alone know where the original will is, but not the contents.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 12, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> OK, time out on the will. Is the seal merely still attached or is the will still sealed? If sealed, only Brandor or Horatio should open it...if not sealed, who opened the will and when? Why would Kastor know the true contents unless he opened it...he has no right to do so and can therefore be suspected of having altered it. Is the will signed and dated? If so, who are the witnesses? (Horatio will need that piece of info especially). It seems obvious that Brandor hasn't read the will yet, but Horatio for one will need said body to be produced, otherwise his highly experienced team of lawyers will be summoned forthwith, because as far as he knows, he and Doran alone know where the original will is, but not the contents.


 
Kastor was there when it was written and he was the witness...I was saving that back story for later. The seal is unbroken; it's the one keeping the parchment closed. And yes, I believe the intention is for Horatio to pounce on the validity of this will and Kastor's integrity (and purpose).


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 12, 2006)

Also, a reminder ---> These opening scenes were meant to be kept short but full of personality. A large and individual idiom-friendly opportunity for every character. You people in this first scene know what should be happening, so let us pour on the personality as we conclude it as soon as possible, so that other characters can come in. <--- Doesn't mean that I'd wish to cut anyone off. Certain characters will act in certain ways and might be the types to only show off their uniqueness with a longer scene. Merely trying to get to a point where everyone can contribute.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 12, 2006)

YayGollum said:


> Also, a reminder ---> These opening scenes were meant to be kept short but full of personality. A large and individual idiom-friendly opportunity for every character. You people in this first scene know what should be happening, so let us pour on the personality as we conclude it as soon as possible, so that other characters can come in. <--- Doesn't mean that I'd wish to cut anyone off. Certain characters will act in certain ways and might be the types to only show off their uniqueness with a longer scene. Merely trying to get to a point where everyone can contribute.


 
Got it!  

Yeah, I know that there are many characters that still need to come in. Will try to post today...


----------



## Persephone (Aug 13, 2006)

I found a nice pic of an unknown guy who looks like the image of Kastor in my mind. Thought I'd share it with you folks  

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h49/sagittastar/kastorprofile.jpg


----------



## Persephone (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay, I know that I've posted somekind of "scene-ender"; however I am willing to modify that if we need to do a scene that is essential to the plotline or for a character's development.

from here, I think the group is going to prepare to go inland, further to the mountain sides to search for would-be adventurers I think. Is that right, Yay?


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 18, 2006)

Right. I tossed a Private Message thing at the chrysophalax person, mostly to see if she wasn't offended by cutting the scene short, since her character might have had more to do. Anyways, yes, the next scene should be for the Ghorim person's character. I would ask that person to set the stage for us, since he would know how to heavily drench the scene in his character's idiom better than anyone else.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 20, 2006)

Alright, I deleted my last post since it was too short anyway and cut off many players from posting.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 24, 2006)

As usual..._brilliant_ characterisation, Ghorim! Now...if you will kindly turn your gaze to several of the other games...? *Gives a semi-gentle nudge with a scaly snout*


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 25, 2006)

Hm. Looks like we can fill in the rest of that scene at any point, and I can use my evil moderating powerses to stick those posts where they should be. Anyways, greetings, Ghorim person. Have fun.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, I think I'm confused. Isn't Glauer in the Ered Luin and aren't the rest of us not? 

Is Brandor going to have that conference with Horatio?


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 26, 2006)

You already wrote a reaction to the Ghorim person's post but just now noticed the jump through time? oh well. I already wrote that we can fill in the rest of the scene at some other point. I had planned on sticking whatever conversation you might have wished to make along with my introduction of another character and some more advice from Dingo in there. Also, from what I have read, this Glauer character is living in a mid-sized town along the coast. I'd figure it to be a smaller town than the one we started in, probably the closest place that Brandor felt like looking for adventurers in.

Writing on my new character, which will already be with the group in this new scene. I shall get to his introduction scene later, I guess. --->

Name: Nandreeson

Race/Sex: Wereworm/Male

Appearance: In human form, he'd be thin and weak looking, or at least have some wiry muscles, sandy brown and dusty hair, brown skin, black eyes, long nose, small fangs, nasally voice, a confident and easily going vibe, long and quick fingers, he'd wear sandals and white and thin and inexpensive clothes mostly, also a brown cloak that's way too big for his human form but made for hiding his dragon one, his dragon form isn't too much bigger than that, but he's stronger, has good armour in his sandy brown scales, fiery breath, claws, and a whiplike tail

Weapons: Merely an all-purpose dagger sort of thing, which he wouldn't be terribly skilled at, since he'd only have it to stay incognito, if anything got serious and he didn't care about letting his secret out, he'd just turn into a dragon and swipe at people or use fire, which he sometimes does while merely pretending that he's just another fire-breathing as well as performing type

Personality: Smart-alecky and wise-crackingy and smug and things like that, egging people on just because it's fun, the wimp's friend, he looks and acts a lot like one, but if he or some other wimpish type is being messed with, he'd become a dragon and obtain some payback, loves attention and praise and things, also, loves to eat little girls as he leaves a town, underneath most of that, though, which is his cover, he'd be achingly serious about his spy job and helping his people

History: was part of a Wereworm caravan in the Last Desert (which raised him over hundreds of years to be a spy among humans, mostly to find dragons or who killed the last ones), until his training was complete and he joined a circus in Harad where he became a big moneymaker for a while, when the circus made it to a large town along a major shipping route, he quit and became a stowaway, although he has a fear of water, he enjoyed the sailor's life so much that he eventually got interested enough to try for a job, over several years and several different ships, he has become a usual face and a reliable lookout with amazingly great vision


----------



## Persephone (Aug 27, 2006)

I am going to post something very soon...but I would need some time before we move ahead and out of this scene. I know you would all like to post something so I am requesting for some time -- at least until tomorrow. Please. Am having a tough day today, and for the past days it seems. My brain just isn't working the way I want it to.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Ghorim (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey all. By all means, finish the scene at hand. I just felt compelled to get the scene that I was developing in my head up for you all to see somewhat in advance. Take your time in getting to Glauer, and we'll go from there.

Yay, you're spot on about Glauer's location. I assumed that Brandor and Co. would be attracted by the fireworks. Chrys, however, has some other plans, which the two of you might want to discuss...

Oh, and I'm having fun already, by the way.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, the jump through time occurred after mine so know, I did't notice it. I just assumed Ghorim's post was, as he says, an introductory one. If possible, I'd like maybe a Dingo post to get me re-oriented?


----------



## Persephone (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with Chrysy. I love your post Ghorim, very, very nice descriptions! And yes, we can always post past events that led Brandor et. al. to the fireworks display. 

Yay, any thoughts?


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2006)

Hm? Well, as a matter of course, I would enjoy being let in on any plans for the story. As it stands at the moment, Horatio just went to bed, Kastor, Dingo, Narvi, and Brandor are hanging out in the library. Some creepy elf-thing is slinking about. *hides* I could toss a sum up kind of post for the characters hanging out in the library, being shown to rooms, then we could finish up whatever the Horatio dude feels like saying at Brandor, then get my Nandreeson character introduced, and give Dingo some words of advice. Skip ahead to Glauer's scene after that. Still confusion? Why?


----------



## Persephone (Aug 28, 2006)

Right. After the Library scene I think Horatio told Kastor et al to go out to a dining area because he didn't want to have food spilled all over the nice books.  So, so maybe we can do a sort of short back story on the dinner, convos between the characters - short ones, then head straight to the Glauer scene.

I am also having all kinds of problems with Internet connection here - there will be times when I won't make it online - I have found a way around the restrictions but I don't know how long it'll last (evil IT people!!!). I don't understand why they'd restrict access to TTF - this is not a porn site.

*sigh*


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2006)

Got it. A scene in the dining room to conclude. But then, whatever scene with the Horatio character in the morning, too. As well as my Nandreeson character's introduction. *hides* Well, actually, I could just delete that bit of Nandreeson's in Glauer's scene, then have him catch up to the group in that town. Wouldn't wish to slow things down more than I have to.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 2, 2006)

Works for me.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 17, 2006)

I hope this works! 

I was able to find a way to get around our IT restrictions and if this works I'll be able to post a reply to the thread tomorrow at the latest. 

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Arlina (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all! Upon request and a few questions and answers, I believe I may be joining the rp! I have not finished the profile yet...been really busy, but I'll have it up shortly! I hope no one minds...I'm not the best rper, but I do it for the joy, so I guess that's what really matters. Please be patient with me when I do post, I'll try to make it work.

::waves::


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 19, 2006)

Darn internet! Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... Well, it looks as though things haven't progressed at all, so I guess Yay is still quite busy.

What kind of character are you planning on playing, Arlina?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 19, 2006)

Hm? What do you people need me for? The Glauer person's scene can move at any time. The mansion scene looks to be pretty much done, besides any little meeting between Horatio and Brandor. The Narya lady doesn't have as much time on this internet thing, but posts can still be made. Why were you people waiting for much from me, at the moment?


----------



## Persephone (Oct 8, 2006)

The Narya Lady has posted!!! 


Darnit! I hate IT!!! Well, I found a way around - thank goodness! - and will be able to post again...we had a typhoon last week and had no electricity and very little water for 7 days, so forgive my absence. 

This workaround doesn't work all the time though. But as much as I could, I will try to post more diligently.


----------



## Arlina (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry that it took me a while to get back here....crazy school and all...

Okay, the character I'll be rping, who doesn't have a profile yet, is one that is an underling of one of Yay's character's Uvathanon. They are from the cult of Sauron, etc. Kind of like something evil for a twist...I've never rped as a guy, nor anything evil, so it's going to be fun for me to play something different. I'll have a profile up before I start rping however...I think he might be apart of the party they are trying to collect together, though I'm not sure...

::needs to work some things out with the character first::


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 11, 2006)

Ghorim, looks like it's your move.

Arlina, interesting-sounding character. Could be someone Horatio would find fascinating!


----------



## Seregon (Oct 20, 2006)

Name: Trae (Tray)
Age: 123 years younger than Taelos (Who was born about 113 I or so(see Elfy's profile - soon to come, I suppose.))
Race: Ainur/Elf
Gender: Male
History: He’s been around since about 123 years after Taelos, mostly living with his fellow creatures, until the earth began changing and he started assuming a physical presence. That was about the time he started turning dark. Since then, he lives on the fringes of society, stalking through the shadows after who he considers to be the worst offenders. He lives in caves and forests, mountains and streams, away from the cities. A while ago, he deemed that Brandor’s father (wasn’t named as far as I’ve seen, but I’m sure he was somewhere) was one of the worst, and went to hunt him. Yet he found that the man was missing… just happening to stumble upon an equally worthy prize… Brandor…
Appearance: He has deep, icy blue eyes, extremely pale skin, and dark brown hair, and wears mostly shades of black and brown, depending on where he is, to blend in with his surroundings.
Personality: Dark, cold, and not all-too-kind to anyone. 
Height: 5’ 4"
Weight: 120 lbs
Weapons: An array of poisoned daggers and arrows, and one sword of tempered steel with a blue scabbard and a sapphire in the hilt.
Armor: None
Magic: Some water-related magic.
Animal: A gray horse.

This guy is actually joining up with the group to find Brandor's father, in the hopes of getting closer to Brandor - and beyond those whom he perceives to be Brandor's bodyguards - and possibly getting his father as a bonus, too.

~~~~~

Name: Vari II (V-ah-r-ee)
Age: 1,976 (AHE: 17)
Race: 5/8 Elf; 2/8 Dark Elf; 1/8 Ainur
Gender: Female
History: Although her mother was half dark-elf, she was raised where good was the only way taught. She had a sister and two brothers, and after all of them, one by one, went off to start their own lives, she decided it was time for her, too, to leave. A few years ago, her parents went missing. When she was a child, they had told her of a place – an isle, or a secluded piece of land, covered still with forests and peaceful streams, where they lived still in harmony with nature, and many of her relatives. Now, she has set out to find this place, and possibly, while she’s there, her home.
Appearance: Brown hair, and dark green eyes, mainly wears green and brown. Fair skin. 
Personality: Because of her parents, she’s truly good at heart, though her first few years made her cold and untrusting of strangers. So while she’s mistrusting, her nature is to be good and kind, sweet and sensible.
Height: 5’ 10"
Weight: 173 lbs
Weapons: A plain sword, and bow and arrows.
Armor: Leather
Magic: None
Animal: A gray horse.

If you hadn't guessed, I'm joining. YAY!


----------



## elfgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Yo. I be joining.

Name: Vakari (V-ah-k-ah-r-ee)
Age: 3,476 (Approximate Human Equivalent: 30)
Race: Dark Elf/Noldor
Gender: Female
History: Her father was a dark elf, and her mother a Noldor, and she was raised and trained in a house where both good and evil were taught. She has a younger brother, yet left home at a young age, eager to have her own journeys and adventures – her own tales to tell. Since a young age, she’s been entranced by anything magic and set out to recapture the elder magic that she heard so much of.
Appearance: light brown hair that has a golden tint to it, and brown eyes so light they’re almost yellowish. She has fair features, yet not as fair as most elves, with a light tint to her skin that suggests whole months – possibly even years in the sun.
Personality: Raised by an elf and a dark elf (a bit like being raised by a jew and a nazi), she is compelled to do the right thing, yet constantly seeking her own gain through it. A phrase her father used to say has turned into her motto – “Evil is easier, but Good keeps you alive.” ; She’s pretty much neutral, trying to balance her own profits and everyone else’s, so in short, she’s not winning any awards any time soon, but she’s not being chased with pitchforks and fire, either.
Height: 5’ 1½”
Weight: 157¾ lbs
Weapons: A light, slender sword about 3’11", with a beautifully made scabbard of a silver or near-silver, with two trees on it in ivory and emerald. She has two matching daggers, and a bow that seems to have vines running up and around it. The quiver for it matches the sword and daggers. All of the weapons were given to her by her parents, and have odd runes on them, which even her parents had at least feigned to not understand.
Armor: Light chainmail of an unknown metal. 
Magic: She does not know of any insofar.
Animal: A black horse.

~~~~~

Name: Taelos (T-ah-eh-l-oh-s)
Age: Eternal
Race: Ainur/Elf
Gender: Male
History: He has been around since near the beginning of the First Age. He spent the last half of said age, and almost all of the second and third as a disembodied spirit, following a ring. Freed from his duty in the fourth age, he feels a compulsion to have a new quest – a new duty. He is now compelled to join any old quest that walks his way, seeking any adventure he can find.
Appearance: Light blonde hair, blue eyes, fair features, rounded ears – looks to be a very fair human. Wears earth-colors; browns and greens mostly.
Personality: Kind, fatherly, energetic, friendly. He seems almost like a young man – with a little less recklessness.
Height: 5’ 9”
Weight: 158 lbs
Weapons: lightweight, thin, long twin swords, and a Spartan, simple bow and arrow set.
Armor: A plain, rough, brown shield and leather armor.
Magic: Some forest-related (animal empathy, etc); shape-changing; minor travelling, yet only as a disembodied spirit.
Animals: A horse, a hawk, and a snake.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 27, 2006)

Will be out of town for a week. Am hoping I'll have something to read when I get back! Have fun!


----------



## Ghorim (Nov 1, 2006)

My drought is ended... apologies for the tardiness. We can move things along as quickly as is desired... the story need not tarry much longer (if at all) in Glauer's village. Bring on the fun stuff!


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 3, 2006)

I thank you muchly, Ghorim person. At least someone paid attention when I informed them that I wanted the introductory scenes for each character to be short but full of superly cool personality.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 8, 2006)

Anybody?? I know it's the holidays, but surely someone has time for a post.


----------



## Ghorim (Dec 8, 2006)

I am presently locked in the mortal struggle that is college finals week, and will be out of commission until the 15th or so. Unfortunately, Chrys, it seems like you're stuck outside the loop of the main action right now, which is why I'd encourage the rest of us to speed things up and out of Glauer's zone and into the rest of the story. I'll take the lead on that when the time comes. My apologies for falling off the map this past little while.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay dokey! *resumes plans for world domination*


----------



## Seregon (Jan 18, 2007)

YAY! I posted! Any problems, anyone? Am I alright?


----------



## elfgirl (Jan 18, 2007)

So did I! Yay... And mine's longer! *sticks tongue out*


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 19, 2007)

Erm...are we writing about the same story? I'm more than a little confused by the, uh...direction? things have taken. Could you two please fill me in on exactly how these people fit in and what's supposed to happen with them and what their objectives are? Don't take my confusion as a criticism, it's just that your posts seem a bit, shall I say, disconnected from the rest? The posts themselves are fine but then, it's Yay's call as to whether or not it's all good.


----------



## elfgirl (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sorry. We were supposed to come in a little later, and it'd been a while since we'd done anything with this. We were just doing sort of intros, which would've tied in the next time one of us posted. As for objectives, our profiles were posted a while back.

We're taking the posts out for now. Our entrances will come later.

Sorry for the confusion, Chryso (and anyone else, for that matter).


----------



## Arlina (Jan 20, 2007)

while on the subject, I too plan to still rp...even though I don't have a profile up yet...it's just been crazy around me lately, but I *promise* to have a profile soon. I just need to sit down and do it...


----------



## elfgirl (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome, Arlina! I'm sure we're all looking forward to your profile, and your participation.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 2, 2007)

You can toss a character profile thing at this thread at any point, Arlina person. I plan on tossing you some notice before your scene is up, anyway. But allow myself to observe. As far as I can tell, this little website thing hasn't been back for too long yet, and some might not be checking in as regularly. I am looking for the Narya lady. Posts from her and the Ghorim people would be cool. Reactions, interactions would be cool with introductory scenes. If not much happens by the time I get some reliable internet availability (should be around next weekend, since I just moved), I shall merely wrap Nandreeson's scene up to make way for the elfgirl and Seregon people's scene. sorry about that, elfgirl and Seregon people. I understand the boredom. I am always thinking about re-working old ideas or bringing new ones in, but, since there aren't too many interested, there doesn't seem to be much of a point. The best I could recommend would be some lucky creativity going on in one of the bar type threadses. Also, sorry about the introductory scenes slowing things down. I thought they were a fun idea. As soon as they're done, there will be writing opportunities for all.


----------



## Seregon (Feb 3, 2007)

YAY! Writing! Movement... life still exists here, at least...

And to tell the truth, I still don't quite understand the bar areas...


----------



## Persephone (Feb 6, 2007)

Yay (and everybody) I am deeply sorry for being absent for so long. I am trying everything to get back, hopefully soon.


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 7, 2007)

Woohoo! My e-mail worked! Yay will be very pleased indeed.


----------



## Ghorim (Feb 7, 2007)

Must stretch... and prepare to write again...


----------



## Persephone (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, considering I really have very little time... If someone would be VERY KIND to me, and email me a summary of what has happened so far, and where everyone else is in the story, I might have enough money and TIME to post this coming week -- at least one decent post from Kastor -- you guys haven't killed him yet, hopefully. And yes, Yay, you have my blessing to play Kastor as often as you like.

Miss you guys!


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 7, 2007)

Greetings, fellow Stumblers. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, *looks about sheepishly* ah, I did write that I would be back a lot sooner than today, didn't I? oh well. Can't get my evil computer at home to work for more than two seconds, so I have acquainted myself with a nearby library. I hope that it will be good enough for you people. New or still bored R. P. G. types who haven't already joined this story ---> What you waiting for? The thread is not even so long that you couldn't read through it. oh well. For those who have already joined ---> Private Messages are being sent out. Wheels shall turn. Don't even worry about it. *hides*


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 7, 2007)

*awaits said rumoured PM*


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 8, 2007)

Hm? Oh, no, you don't get one, chrysophalax person. I gave you instructions a long time ago. I figure that you were just waiting for me to get back. Well, here I be. Go ahead. What? Did you forget? *gasp!*


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 8, 2007)

No, actually I was thinking that possibly Ghorim or Narya would post first. Hm. Well, if no one else posts by the weekend...


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, what you'd be writing isn't connected to everyone else's parts, at the moment. That evil Horatio dude messing about back on the coast.


----------



## Persephone (Mar 12, 2007)

And NARYA has returned!!! *Snarl! or something to that effect*

Anyway, my fried computer has healed; might be working for Dell soon -- HOPEFULLY. Online again for what hopefully be a long time.

*Runs off to read the whole post.*


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 16, 2007)

And hopefully to write one???


----------



## Persephone (Mar 30, 2007)

YAY!! And I've posted. It's not much, but I am trying to get back to Kastor's line of thinking. Now, If my post has thrown off many people from their next move, don't hesitate to tell me so I can edit as necessary.

ALso, Yay, I will email you soon.

Nice to be back.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2007)

Ah, grand to see any evidence of you, Narya lady! I shall attempt to locate our other writers.  The only problem that I saw with your post was that you seem to be thinking that the Nandreeson character is a werewolf, which he isn't. He's a Wereworm, but Kastor wouldn't even know that.


----------



## Persephone (Mar 31, 2007)

YayGollum said:


> ...The only problem that I saw with your post was that you seem to be thinking that the Nandreeson character is a werewolf, which he isn't. He's a Wereworm, but Kastor wouldn't even know that.


 
Corrected! Now, when can I see you at gmail, dearie?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 7, 2007)

Sorry, sorry...will post tonight! This RPG is not dead!


----------



## Persephone (May 14, 2007)

YAY! Hi, Chrysy!!! Well, Yay, (a.k.a. Locke) looks like you were wrong. The RPG _is _moving on after all. Slow-yes-but it's not totally dead!


----------



## YayGollum (May 15, 2007)

Argh. Tempting me to change my little title thing to A. K. A. Locke! It would be cool. I am too resistant to change, though, which the Locke you're thinking of wasn't. But then, that Locke also wouldn't see much of a reason to change such a silly thing as that little title. My current title is actually something that the Locke you're thinking of would have chosen, though.  

Anyways, okay, so mayhaps this story isn't entirely dead. Too bad about the Ghorim person, though, but certainly understandable. Since we know little of what it's like to be in a hurry, I shall toss a post in the story, at some point. I am happy to see posts, I just haven't seen much that I can work with. *hides*


----------



## HobbitGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

WAAAAH!!

^ = An exclamation of pure glee.

It's threads like this RP that make me KNOW that coming back to TTF after a two-year-long hiatus which followed a year-and-a-half hiatus was TOTALLY worth it. >3

Is this RP still open for new members? I'm achingly lazy and thus have only read the first page of the roleplay so far, but if you would consent to let me join *bows to Narya, Chrys, and Yay* *bows a second time to Yay for good measure*, I would be MOST ELATED. 

Oh MY GOODNESS, I have missed the use of my beloved Mr. Green emote. *strangles the urge to abuse it* >.>;;

Upon reading Yay's description of this RP and the first page or so, a brand-new character popped into my head, deciding he wanted to join this little adventure. He's a Maia, a very crazy, very loud, very babblingly boisterous Maia who REALLY wants to go back home. REALLY. And to offset his lunacy (or rather, to prove that he's a lunatic instead of someone who rants the truth in excess volume and with an excess of riddles *totally ganking King Lear themes*), he's followed around by a human kid (girl or boy, I haven't decided) who was orphaned not five months previous and, deciding that fascinating crazy people were better than having no one and nothing, stuck to Mr. Maia like glue. :3

So I'll probably edit this post and tack on some profiles after I finish reading the thread, if no one replies by the time I'm done...which, given the average posting rate at TTF, is unlikely... XD;;;

Mostly the profiles are to prove that I'm actually a competent roleplayer! Really, I am! I haven't been idle in the four-five years I've been away from TTF! I swear!! *spazzout*

*cough* Pardon me, I'm gripped in the throes of hero worship.  It's so amazing to see you guys are still around here, and still going strong to boot! XD

*EDIT* (cause double-posting is evil):

Profile Time!

*Name:* Shurshanks is what Men call him, and he has no idea why. Once upon a time he was called Glamiaur, and long before that Vanwa, and long before that a name so old that not even he remembers it.

*Race/Sex:* Maia/Male

*Appearance:* Shurshanks looks like your average, normal, perfectly Mannish Man...except for his one or two...or two-dozen...eccentricities. He has hair that is not auburn, not red, but ORANGE. Bright, carrotish, ORANGE, and it stands atop his head in a mass, or poof, or frizz, or some other kind of shapeless thing that defies gravity and seems almost amorphous. His complexion is a nicely in-between shade, neither fair nor tan nor dark, and is so ambiguous largely due to the semi-perpetual layer of dirt coating his every surface. His eyes are normally hidden under a shock or two of this unruly fluff, and even when there's no hair in his face, his expression is normally so squinted up in one big wrinkle of distaste for the whole world in general that his eyes aren't visible anyway. Ol'Shanks has a beard with a carroty hue to match his head, and thankfully the beard isn't as poofy as his scalp's hair or else his whole head would be a pumpkin-esque wad of fuzz. The beard and mustache sported by this grizzled old weirdo lie flat from face-grease and other ambiguous substances, their mingled and mangled tips reaching somewhere around Shurshank's collarbone. The clothes on Ol'Shank's stunted, stocky, four-foot-seven-inches-tall form are of a completely unknown origin, unknown because they're so old, torn, worn, and dirty that they could easily be fine silks sewn together with horse blankets and no one would be any the wiser.

*Weapons:* Shurshanks remembers how to fight deep down, for he fought in old campaigns no one remembers, but he hasn't had to do it in Ages, and it's been Ages since he's bothered to carry a weapon. He's not _looking_ for a fight, just a ship with its bow pointed West. Don't put a bow in his hand, though, unless you have a death wish. He certainly doesn't look it, but ol'Shanks can put out a rabbit's eye from a league away. Not that he'd volunteer this information; even if you spent an hour talking with him about archery he still probably wouldn't arrive at the subject of his own lost skills.

*Personality:* Crazy. Mad. Insane. Raving. Or at least, that's what most Men think of him, but that's because most Men have absolutely no clue who Nessa and Tulkas and Yavanna and Fëanor and Eärendil and Celebrian and Mablung are. Shurshanks rants at nearly everyone he can get in his squinted sight, berating and chastising Men for their ignorance, mostly, but never neglecting their other sins either. Even for those who, by some stroke of chance, are familiar with the alien people and places Shurshanks preaches about, his way of talking is frequently cryptic and often nonsensical to all but himself. He's almost always LOUD; his motions are erratic, his gait is purposeful and irritated, but there's a quality clinging to him that suggests he's perpetually lost. Which is quite true, actually; Shurshanks has just about the worst sense of direction physically or intangibly possible.

*History:* Being one of the Ainur, it stands to reason that ol' Shurshanks has been around since the Beginning. Good luck trying to get him to remember that far back, though. It's true that long before the Sun and the Moon shed light on Arda, long before even the Ages of the Trees, this Maia was servant to Tilion, the Huntsman of the Silver Bow, who in turn was servant to the Vala Oromë, the Huntsman and Horn-Blower. He wasn't like some of the other Maia, who were powerful (or lucky) enough to be avatars of certain Elements, but he was a good and loyal soldier, and that was praiseworthy too. He fought under Tilion against Morgoth all through the Ages of the Lamps, of the Two Trees, and of the Stars, but of course, just before the Sun rose, Tilion got charged with the task of carrying the Moon across the sky. And while it was all well and good that his commander got a task with eternal job security, Tilion's lieutenants were pretty much left in the dust. 

But despite being left general-less, this hardy Maia was right there in the thick of things when push came to shove, fighting toe-to-toe with Morgoth's cronies in the War of Wrath. It was really the sinking of Beleriand that gave him problems. Normally one wouldn't think that the shattering of a continent would be a big deal for a Maia, but by a stroke of rotten luck he got stuck under a piece of continent while all his comrades joined the exodus back to Valinor. And where was Tilion? Not giving a head-count to make sure no one was left behind, that was for sure! He was off in the sky, carting that last flower of Telperion back and forth, of course. Which left our Shurshanks stuck in a damp hole in the ground for an Age and a half. 

Around the middle of the Third Age of the Sun, those funny little creatures of Aulë called Dwarves opened up some holes in the earth when they dug too deep in the mines sometime called Moria. They accidentally let loose a Balrog, a Kraken, and...Shurshanks. One can imagine his delight when he was released from aeons of darkness and mind-crushing loneliness only to come face-to-face with a Balrog. It didn't go too well for ol'Shanks.

After barely surviving this latest brush with Oblivion, our good Shanks took to wandering. He didn't do it for enjoyment, mind, but purely out of necessity. The world had changed so much in both the tangible and intangible that this poor Maia barely knew which way was up, muchless which way was West. And boy, did he want to get to the West. His only driving force then is his only driving force now, Ages later--to GO HOME. Even without the Light of the Trees, Valinor is the goal. Shurshanks isn't one to normally insult the work of the Valar, but he really cannot STAND Middle-Earth in the least.

*Other:* LAGER. Do not deny this Maia his lager, or the wrath of Manwë will look tame in comparison. Granted, it's not often that he can get his grubby-nailed hands on lager, what with his severe lack of fundage.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 24, 2008)

*pokes head around* Well, where's the second profile? Ah, hm, anyways, I muchly enjoy the first one. It is exactly the sort of thing that I asked for. *looks around hesitantly* I'd love to play R. P. G. type things, of course. This one, as with most, though, didn't really find its wings. I am at fault, to some extent, sure. I feel horrible, yes. *hides* Anybody, ah, wish to start writing again? Mayhaps a call to order is needed? I shall employ one. In a couple of days. I haven't lost my spark or my interest or anything. I just gots lots of superly enjoyable work, nowadays, whoops. Also, It seems that I never was the greatest at leading. Shall attempt, though. *dodges a few times on the way back out*


----------



## HobbitGirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Rawr! Whaddyou mean you're not good at leading, Yay? I'd follow you up a mountain or off a cliff any day. :3

As for the second profile...I'm ashamed to admit that it totally slipped my mind/priority list. It was like two in the morning when I finished that first profile, so the second one sorta like...died with my fading conciousness...>.> I'm gonna spend the next hour or so working on it, then edit it into this post. *nod* :3

Edit Time!

I'm really glad you liked my last profile, Yay! ^.^ Here's my second one, as promised. Huzzah for the semi-cliche, plucky, overly-optimistic orphan boy! :3

*Name:* Edmond Wode

*Age:* 8 1/2

*Race/Sex:* Human/Male

*Appearance:* Little Edmond is about an average height for his age, but he looks rather smaller than he really is due to a lifestyle involving an empty stomach. He’s not malnourished, but he’s still quite stringy, lithe, and lanky. The boy has a mop of platinum-blonde hair that once was combed and cut into a respectable, if plain, bowl-style, but months of wandering has given his head a more ruffled, roguish look, and dirt has darkened his hair a shade or two. The little boy’s brown eyes are large and wide, as many little boys’ are, but those eyes also have the ability to become sad and introspective, bright and jovial, or studying and observant. Edmond’s clothes are baggy and hang off him like elephant skins, largely because most of the clothes he owns are hand-me-downs from his father.

*Weapons:* It’s a cold and unforgiving world out there, so a little boy might do well with a small weapon about his person, but little Edmond is far to optimistic to think of the world in that way. He’s unarmed.

*Personality:* Ed always looks for the best in every situation and person, always searches for the glimmer of light within the darkness. He’s still grieving over the loss of his parents, aunt and uncle, but he’s determined to persevere and keep his chin up at all times, just like his mother and father taught him to.

*History:* Edmond didn’t grow up particularly wealthy. Even though he was an only child, his parents struggled to get by and to support themselves and their son. However, Edmond grew up safe and happy. Even though his father was a struggling cobbler, and even though he and his mother would often have to pull odd jobs to pay the bills, the little family got through times of rumbling bellies with strong bonds of love and healthy doses of optimism. Edmond’s parents never let him feel despondent about anything, always going the extra mile to keep their son happy even in the toughest of times, turning work into a game, or easing the ache of menial tasks with little songs.

Edmond loved his parents very much. That was why his heart was so shattered when they suddenly and tragically died.

Edmond’s uncle was a fisherman, nearly as poor as his older brother (Ed’s father), but was a bundle of jovial optimism and witty anecdotes nonetheless. Edmond’s aunt, his dad’s sister-in-law, was a sweet, quiet lady who possessed a godlike talent for baking, but a weak heart. She was almost always sick, but despite that she always wore a warm smile.

One day, Edmond’s parents went out with his uncle to accompany him in the day’s fishing. Business had been slow for both men lately, so they hoped that pooling their efforts would both fatten their wallets and raise their spirits. But when the fishing boat was out at sea, an unforeseen storm struck, capsizing the boat. All three, father, mother, and uncle, were lost at sea. When Edmond’s aunt received the terrible news, she suffered a massive heart attack and died that very same day.

And suddenly, little Edmond was completely alone.

The local authorities were kind enough to take the boy back to his home in the woods further inland rather than ship him straightaway to an orphanage. However, the trip was to be short-lived, as Edmond had no blood relatives left, there was no one to inherit his little house. The house was seized to be sold off, and as soon as little Ed heard the news, he gathered up his few belongings and ran away to escape being placed in an orphanage.

Three months of doing odd jobs for food and sleeping in back alleys later, Edmond made the most curious discovery of his life: a madman named Shurshanks. Little Ed was lucky enough to discern a somewhat lucid moment out of the mass of dirt and fuzzy orange hair that was this stunted wanderer, and in that moment Ed saw knowledge and wisdom that surpassed that of any adult he had ever met.

That glimmer of knowledge and wisdom was magnetic for the lonely boy. Edmond decided to become this man’s shadow. Even though Shurshanks had nothing but berating words for the boy at first and indeed seemed to want nothing to do with him, the old man has berating words for _everyone_, and in fact his predilection for ignoring the boy affords him more respect than Shurshanks gives to most people.

*Other:* Edmond seems to be the only person alive who can put up with Shurshank’s incessant rambling, and oftentimes seems to understand what the old man is saying even if he’s hearing unfamiliar words. Also, Ed has a dire phobia of sailing. After all, the sea killed his parents.

_Additional Edit:_

I FINALLY finished reading the whole of the thread...*is epic fail* T_T

I sadly don't have any maps of Arda on hand (I'm at work >.> ) but I could have sworn I knew Middle-Earth well enough to follow pretty much any journey and still keep track of the place-names...it seems I'm sadly ill-acquainted with Forodwaith. Where in the blue blazes ARE they right now? "They" of course being Brandor and co. And...do they intend to head West to the Sea after stopping by the Lonely Mountain? I think I'm as confused about Brandor's intentions as Kastor is...>.>;;


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 24, 2008)

Hmph. I wish that I still wrote my profiles with at least as much length. I love making up interesting characters, but too many humans told me to be achingly concise and to convey any information that I thought might be interesting through role-playing. oh well. I don't see why profiles can't be fun, too. Anyways, I have no problem with Edmond (easily my favorite Pevensie). Sounds like there'll be at least one other character with Brandor's untainted idealism.

Answering your question ---> The Forodwaith is way up in the north-west of Middle Earth. There were supposed to be a bunch of sailing types up there, at some point. It's barely mentioned. No large deal. They've headed only a bit south-west, at the moment, to a newly invented as well as decently-sized town. The Lonely Mountain seems to me to be as far as they'll be headed, although reasons can be made for why anyone would have traveled that far west or north. I figure that Brandor's plan is merely, "Find some adventurers? Got it! They're everywhere, yes? Oo! I heard a rumor of some interesting person in the Vale of Anduin! I'll check that out!" He shall then be directed towards the Lonely Mountain and back.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Yay, get out of my head!  How'd you know I was trying-and-failing to not allow subconcious references of Narnia characters to get into my roleplaying? >.>  

Ah, yeah, most of my roleplaying character profiles are much more concise than that, but heck, even the concise ones that leave most of the characterization up to the content of the RP's are almost as lengthy. >.> I've gotten pretty verbose in my old age... I DO love letting the character develop and reveal him/herself mostly within the RP itself, but characters like Shurshanks and Edmond are exceptions...because I'm getting to know them myself as I'm writing out their profiles. This is the first time I've played with either of thier characters, and if I don't establish a horrifically-detailed profile for them, I'll be stumbling around in the Dark while posting...>.>

Yay for idealists! :3 It's so easy to have a child as the idealistic one of the bunch...it really sucks when they grow up and see how dark and ugly the world can be. If that has to happen to one of either Brandor or Edmond, let's spare the other? T_T SOMEone has to carry on with hopeless optimism...


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay, so I tossed Private Message things at the other humans in on this story. But then, I haven't seen the superly cool Narya lady in a while. Am keeping eyes outwards. HobbitGirl person, you could conceivably park your characters in front of ours as they are attempting to board a wagon headed south. Or you might wish to wait for when we know that you'll be able to interact with anyone's characters but mine. I am unsure. *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 26, 2008)

Horatio and Thomas get to have more fun, eh? Great! Good to see you back, fellow RPGers!


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 27, 2008)

Just one question before I post. Where would Brandor and Co. be after, say, a month's travel?


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah, I am no huge expert on average horse speeds while hauling wagons full of our characters and supplies over the many different sorts of terrains they'll be travelling through, but why not just have them stop at whichever town makes all kinds of sense for them to be meeting whoever feels like introducing a character first. Doesn't have to be a town. A wagon could break down in the middle of a sickeningly tamed version of the Misty Mountains, and someone's character could have caused the breakage, might wish to step up and help out, or takes advantage of the break to jump into a wagon and take a nap on a comfy blanket. Whatever works.  Averaging things out, though, if you truly wished for them to have been travelling for a month with zero interesting encounters, couldn't they have already gotten to the Lonely Mountain?

Anyways, I shall waith until tomorrow, when I shall introduce another of my characters. Feel free to interact with any of my characters or with each other (Whoo! Why not?). Unless the chrysophalax or HobbitGirl people get to this thread first, resulting in an introduction for them. I wouldn't stop you.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 2, 2008)

Name: Artos Wolfhame

Race: Man, a descendant of slaves of the Witch Kingdom of Angmar,
wolf-trainer. He is also, thanks to the "kindly" ministrations of an unbalanced wizard, a werewolf.

Description: Tall,slender, lanky black hair, dark eyes. Deceptively
strong. Wears black clothing, suitable to his temperament.

Weapons: A pair of daggers, sword and a wolf named Serra.

Age:38

Personality: Trusts no one, is highly suspicious, extremely 
dangerous when angered, cares only for his wolves, despises
Elves.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 2, 2008)

A profile for the next character I shall be introducing:

Name: Truor Tupnm

Race/Sex: Beorning/Male

Appearance: Around five feet tall, stocky, hairy, long and wavy gray hair, big bushy eyebrows, a long and knotted beard, green eyes most oftenly looking cynical or amused, not the handsomest dude you've ever seen, wears not much besides some rags and a big cloak that might have once been black, stomps around all of the time, glares at things for no apparent reason, surprisingly quick reflexes, plenty of vitality left in him.

Personality: A grumbly old man, most of the time. Stuck on the past, tells crazy stories to anyone who'll listen, loyal, but won't stick his neck out too far for anyone, seems bored, impatient, apathetic, loves getting lost in some good music or stories, is seen all over the Vale of Anduin, although he seems to have little but disappointment in its inhabitants, talks to animals more often than he'll talk to people, open-minded, curious.

Weapons: A dart blower and a few throwing daggers hidden on him someplace, but he's got some armour and some other weapons hidden away. Also, he will rarely turn into a bear and try to kill someone the really old-fashioned way, but he's not usually a fan of leaving himself so vulnerable.

History: Born as well as raised in the Vale of Anduin a longer time ago than anyone really cares to remember, back then, he wasn't interested in the boring or Orc-bashing activities of the other Beornings, so he learned a lot from the nearby wizard and became a wanderer, had all kinds of adventures, mostly enjoyed learning about the less well-known peoples, but he checked in on the Vale every now and then, more and more progress was being made there, but he wasn't a fan, Beorning talents became a stigma, humans took over, he tried fitting in for a while but got disgusted and was easily distracted by other adventures, after one in which he learned a bit more than he cared to (that he's actually half werewolf and was aging so slowly that he never really noticed how long his expeditions were lasting and was always disgusted when he got back to the Vale and everything had changed), he settled back in the Vale of Anduin again, where he is seen as a creepy old man, mostly.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hm. Two dwarves around, eh? Ah well, I'm sure Truor will enjoy their company, though I have the feeling the new arrival will make Artos' commission that much harder to fulfill...drat.

Good to have you back, Ghorim!


----------



## Ghorim (Mar 29, 2008)

Pretty good to be back, too. 

We'll still have to see how long this Barulin sticks around, though. And if he and Glauer get as drunk as they plan... neither should be in much shape to stand in Artos' way.

How's everyone been?


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 30, 2008)

Basically just waiting for things to pick up here, ya know? I keep hoping for some consistency amongst our writers! I assuming Yay must be busy with work again, Will you be able to devote some time to Redemption now, G.?


----------



## Persephone (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay, I've found a way to get passed the strict filters of our IT department and want back in to this RPG. 

Someone please udpate me. Where are we now? I am trying to browse at the posts and trying to reorient myself with the story, but that will take me longer, and I want to post a Kastor scene as soon as I can before the IT demons discover my proxy.Please!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 21, 2008)

Greetings, Narya lady. Not much has happened plot-wise. We just skipped ahead to a sickeningly commercialized Vale of Anduin. Meeting Truor and another Dwarf of the Ghorim person's. Is a profile to come on that, Ghorim person, or is the guy not sticking around?  Also, the chrysophalax person's Artos character is catching up with us. Relationships developed and to be developed would be decent things to write about. Probably longing for the sea air, derision or admiration at the little boats these guys have on the Anduin?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 22, 2008)

Excellent post, Yay. Where have you been hiding those long posts? It would be cool to see them more often. Anyhoo, lots of detail to work from, thanks!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 22, 2008)

I wrote that thing a long time ago. I thought I mentioned it to you. But oh well. Catch up with your Artos character, and we'll wait for the Narya lady, then head for Dale.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Yay! 

Please give me until tomorrow to post Kastor. I am almost finished with it, and I promise to post it ASAP!

This is soooo nice! I miss playing in this forum. I am so glad this is still up and running. Hopefully, when the Hobbit film gets released activity will pick up again, ey?

So good to be back!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay posted. tell me if I screwed up plans with my post.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2008)

Hm! An unknown Dwarf, and an unknown pile of ruffians in the nearby pub! I suppose that they could make for a decent bonding slash proving themselves sort of exercise. But then, I have no idea what your idea might have been. Anyways, I have no large problem with the post. I'll figure out why Truor, who's made out of awesome, would be intimidated by Kastor.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 28, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Hm! An unknown Dwarf, and an unknown pile of ruffians in the nearby pub! I suppose that they could make for a decent bonding slash proving themselves sort of exercise. But then, I have no idea what your idea might have been. Anyways, I have no large problem with the post. I'll figure out why Truor, who's made out of awesome, would be intimidated by Kastor.


 
Because Kastor is bigger than him and he is also made of awesome. I've forgotten where you planned to take this RPG so I was winging it. We don't need to fight anyone at this point. I was just trying to feel my way back into the character again. 

Did you get my pm?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2008)

Got it. As well as, yes, I did get your Private Message thing. Mayhaps I should read it again, since I didn't think that it was looking for a response. *hides* Also, Yay for that Lost In Middle-Earth story starting up again! I shall hunt around for our other writers. 

After making that post, I wanted to write something along the lines of, "I smell something. A scent I've not smelled since..." and then have him stomp off, looking to lightsaber somebody to death. But I didn't do that. *sigh*


----------



## Persephone (Apr 28, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Got it. As well as, yes, I did get your Private Message thing. Mayhaps I should read it again, since I didn't think that it was looking for a response. *hides* Also, Yay for that Lost In Middle-Earth story starting up again! I shall hunt around for our other writers. Am making a Truor post now.


 
Okay. Yeah, L.I.M.E. needed to run again. thought you'd like that. Give me background on this RPG again.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2008)

Hm? Background on this R. P. G. again? Okay. From my first post, with a bit added at the end. ---> 

Centuries have passed, and Middle Earth has changed. The Age of Man is a term only used in legends, to denote triumphs over mysterious and mystical beings. While many of the old tales are still told, very few still possess enough truth to satisfy an immortal who actually remembers. The elves have faded into pathetic fairiness. Ha! I hate elves! Anyways, yes, Man is the uncontested ruler of Middle Earth. All others have been killed off or are in hiding. Many mimic humans and live among them out of necessity.

A young heir to a successful shipping business wanders the lands, dreaming to happen upon a hidden community of magical beings. As he returns home from another fruitless journey, he finds that his father has disappeared into uncharted waters. He is motivated to command a search and rescue mainly by way of the promise of another journey for fellow adventurers. When he returns with several opportunists, though, he is very surprised that his father hasn't returned. He never expected the guy to actually get lost. A legendary cruise awaits. Mostly traveling to every presumed by humans to be mythological locale that his crazy exploring father ever mentioned to his son, along with advancing through all of the surprises that those lands have to offer.

So far, he's got his trusty side-kick, the sentient statue Narvi, the pessimistic Kastor, the inventor Glauer, and the tricksy Nandreeson. They're meeting Truor, who Dingo told them could be helpful. The chrysophalax person should be doing all kinds of tricksy things with her Horatio and Thomas characters back in the Forodwaith. She's got her old Artos character showing up any second, too. They've been on the road for a while. I would think that they'd have some kind of thoughts on each other by now, but I don't know your characters well enough to know how they'd think yet. Glauer seemed interested in Narvi, due to his Dwarvish name and obvious magicalness. Narvi was interested in Glauer just because he's interested in most artisans. Kastor seemed to be annoyed with Nandreeson, mayhaps just because he's light-hearted, mayhaps because he suspects him of some sort of errant behavior. I'm not sure. Nandreeson thinks that they're all pathetic, except Glauer, who he has a deep racial hatred for. But he's used to dealing with non-Wereworms, and these are quite profitable for him. Brandor thinks that he's some kind of charismatic leader to everyone else. His relationships are breezy at best, so far, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 28, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Got it. As well as, yes, I did get your Private Message thing. Mayhaps I should read it again, since I didn't think that it was looking for a response. *hides* Also, Yay for that Lost In Middle-Earth story starting up again! I shall hunt around for our other writers.



I have been hunted. Checking in, to check out Middle Earth. 

Hey Narya.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 30, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Hm? Background on this R. P. G. again? Okay. From my first post, with a bit added at the end. --->
> 
> Centuries have passed, and Middle Earth has changed. The Age of Man is a term only used in legends, to denote triumphs over mysterious and mystical beings. While many of the old tales are still told, very few still possess enough truth to satisfy an immortal who actually remembers. The elves have faded into pathetic fairiness. Ha! I hate elves! Anyways, yes, Man is the uncontested ruler of Middle Earth. All others have been killed off or are in hiding. Many mimic humans and live among them out of necessity.
> 
> ...




Just what I needed! Thanks Yay, and thanks for hunting them down.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 12, 2008)

QUESTION: 

Last post from Chrys:



> It wasn't long before Brandor and his companions left the Big Rock and began making their way down the street in a haphazard fashion, with Brandor craning his head this way and that, obviously a tourist in these parts. An older man was regaling him with tales, while at the same time complaining about everything from the price of honey, to the fact that he hadn't had a good adventure in so and so many years.



But the last thing that Yay posted was Kastor, Brandor, and Truor were going to a private room to discuss... something. I am about to post a Kastor post, but I wanna make sure where we are heading now.

so based on Chrys' last post, we are on the road again and we are heading... where exactly? 

If this is a plan that needs PM, pm me.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 12, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> I have been hunted. Checking in, to check out Middle Earth.
> 
> Hey Narya.



Hey, Firawyn!


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks as if that is merely a post geared towards a plan to interact with the group in some way. With my evil moderating powers, you can write up some stuff, and I can just move her post, so that it's after yours.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 14, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Looks as if that is merely a post geared towards a plan to interact with the group in some way. With my evil moderating powers, you can write up some stuff, and I can just move her post, so that it's after yours.




Okay... sorry... just didn't want to mess up the storyline. I mean, I have been away for so long.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 14, 2008)

Eh. No large deal. Jump in while you can?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 15, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Eh. No large deal. Jump in while you can?



Check pm...


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 21, 2008)

I see this RPG has new life. Who's posting next??


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 21, 2008)

We gots no strict order. You or the Ghorim person. Or both. You seem to be leading the characters to some meeting with your character. They're headed for a bakery. Brandor seems to think that some guy named Beorning will be there, but he will be wrong. oh well. The Ghorim person could write more on the subject of this mysterious new Dwarf, at the least.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 22, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> We gots no strict order. You or the Ghorim person. Or both. You seem to be leading the characters to some meeting with your character. They're headed for a bakery. Brandor seems to think that some guy named Beorning will be there, but he will be wrong. oh well. The Ghorim person could write more on the subject of this mysterious new Dwarf, at the least.




Bakery? I thought we were going to a Beorning's house. Oh well, if it's a bakery we're off to... then after we meet the new dwarf, do we go back to the boat or do we get sidetracked and attacked by Artos?

Just standard questions... ignore if irrelevant.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah. I wasn't sure if you didn't know what you were doing, or if you were just making Brandor look silly. oh well. No large deal. And the new Dwarf is already in the story. I'm just looking for more information on him. He could be a superly cool character, made out of awesome, designed for a myriad of uses to be discovered on the boat. Or he could just be a random passing Dwarf, still awesome, but merely a chance for a double-take. Anyways, we will most probably be sidetracked or attacked by the superly scary and at least partly evil Artos character. As the person in charge of this story, I throw my paws in the air and proclaim, "Hey, as long as people have their fun!"


----------



## Persephone (Jul 22, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Ah. I wasn't sure if you didn't know what you were doing, or if you were just making Brandor look silly. oh well. No large deal. And the new Dwarf is already in the story. I'm just looking for more information on him. He could be a superly cool character, made out of awesome, designed for a myriad of uses to be discovered on the boat. Or he could just be a random passing Dwarf, still awesome, but merely a chance for a double-take. Anyways, we will most probably be sidetracked or attacked by the superly scary and at least partly evil Artos character. As the person in charge of this story, I throw my paws in the air and proclaim, "Hey, as long as people have their fun!"




gotcha!  So, I can still post some convos for Kastor and Nin.


----------



## Ghorim (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey all,

I have gotten to work on a new post, which sheds just a hint of light on this "new dwarf" everyone's been talking about. He's a bit of a mystery, even to me, and whether he sticks around for the full adventure is entirely up to him. At any rate, good show everyone... glad to see things back in swing over here.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 29, 2008)

GHORIM! LOL! I love the post, especially this part:



> “What’s this, eh?!” The dwarf’s shout somehow failed to draw the attention of the local crowd. Truor’s habit of bellowing every sentence must have desensitized them. “Who do you think you are, acting so familiar?”





Nice work!


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 24, 2008)

Will someone else pleeeeeeeeeeeeease post (hopefully spotting at least Serra, if not Artos) so that I can bring Artos properly into the mix?


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 17, 2008)

Am waiting for a reply from Firawyn before I post, guys. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 19, 2008)

Gots a finished character profile for me, Firawyn person? Anyways, is the bakery a really shadowy bakery? Are they speaking out of earshot of everybody else? Or should this conversation be taking place before Artos walked into the bakery? I can use my evil moderating powerses to move posts around.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, I was a bit confused about that myself. I can't honestly picture a bakery as the setting for any sort of intrigue-based action anyway. I was hpoing to maybe have Artos catch Brandor's eye, pull him aside and warn him about what his dear uncle has in store for him.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Do I have to? *whines* 


Okay, here is my profile. It is not boring. Do not reject it. 
******************************

Name: Jamie 

Age: Doesn’t matter. Immortal. 

Race: Man/Elf

Gender: Male

Mother: Elf, named Silme, killed by a band of vengeful werewolves.

Father: Man, named Jerad, werewolf slayer by profession, killed by band of vengeful werewolves. 

Biography: When Jamie was ten, his parents were killed by werewolves, one of which was the parent of another werewolf that Jamie’s father had killed. Jamie was not killed, but taken by the werewolves, and raised among them. When he was sixty, he was attacked by one of his adopted brothers, who was jealous of Jamie’s good looks and immunity to the effects of the full moon. That fight did not make him a werewolf, but did leave him with some effects. He gets agitated during the full moon, and has an intense liking of rare steaks. It was after the attack that Jamie realized he could no longer live among the werewolves, so he left. While he was not a true werewolf, he could pick one of his adopted brothers or sisters out of a crowd with ease, and still found some friends them. By the time he was 80, he realized that he had indeed inherited his elven mother’s immortality. Not wanting to live forever, he engaged in highly hazardous activities, once more living among the werewolves. After than he wandered the wilderness alone for about many years.

Bad luck, as he put it, allowed him to retain his young and handsome face.He likes to be respected, but few do so unless they really know him - as (presently) he still looks like a lad of seventeen, though he is well past 200 by now. He lost count.







Happy?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 19, 2008)

Seldomly.

But since posts with only one word are not so great, here are some more words.

Ah, but that wasn't really very good, either. How's about ---> chrysophalax person, I never heard anything from you about that one idea that I had for some Horatio and Dingo action. Should I elaborate on the idea, or did you have something else planned? You people keep mentioning that Horatio dude. I don't know what's going on with him.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 21, 2008)

Elaboration couldn't hurt, for sure, especially where Dingo is concerned, however...what I'm thinking is, is that Horatio will hear of Artos abandoning his duties as assasin and will not be happy about it. Possibly he will send Thomas to then deal with Artos, which will probabaly end in Thomas's untimely death.

Meanwhile, Horatio and Dingo will weigh the pros and cons of Thomas's success or failure.

Will you be writing for Dingo when we get to that bit?


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a great idea! How about Chrys goes and posts in the RP thread now. 

She says "I long for another character to interact with", so Firawyn goes and she makes a character for Artos to interact with and now she is waiting for the Dragon to reply some more. 

Yay...I think you're rubbing off on me.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 21, 2008)

Phooey. The Dragon has to have time for more than a tiny post, m'dear. You'll get your post tomorrow.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 22, 2008)

You have my apologies, Firawyn person. I am a horrible example to follow. *melodramatic flailings*  Anyways, I elaborated in that Live Journal place.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 22, 2008)

Live Journal? *groans* You mean that place I never go to? 

My exceptions are high, Dragon. Going to see your post now. (and now I want to go home and watch "Dragonheart".


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope I never give you cause for disappointment, Fir. I have high expectations myself, y´know!

Narya, is it ok, for those of us who can´t stand LJ to leave our comments here? It´s sooooooo slowwwww...


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 23, 2008)

The fruit of high expectations is people who learn to try their best. That is a very good thing.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought that the reason we wrote in that place was so that we could keep plot ideas secret from the many readers we no doubt have. Of course, plot ideas have always been done here before, or just in Private Message type things, and I have no large problem with continuing to do things that way. I just go where they Narya lady tells me to. It's not that hard. *hides* Toss responses to my ideas here, there, or in a Private Message type thing, anybody. I'll find it and respond.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 23, 2008)

Am hoping that Brandor´s group plans on leaving the bakery soon!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 23, 2008)

You're up Chrys! I hope that Artos will see the benefit in some of what Jamie has just said.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope that my post hasn't thrown anyone else's character and plot ideas out the window. If it needs editing, tell me, I am okay with amendments.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 24, 2008)

Narya, nice post, only, Artos says specifically that he is _not_ a friend of Horatio. I think Nin needs her ears cleaned! Also, why are we going back into the bakery?? I can work with it, but I just wondered.

Fir, my only complaint is, I'd love to see longer posts!


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 24, 2008)

Nin made a very broad generalization? Nin, with her superly-powered fairy ears, just felt like exaggerating to Kastor? Also, they had to go back into the bakery. They were just remembered that they were standing around outside the building with the best honey cakes ever. So silly, when it makes no deliveries!


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 24, 2008)

Ah, yes! Honey cakes...you make a very good point! Fir, your turn!*toothy Dragon grin*

Also, have visited the Live Journal place and commented.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 24, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Fir, my only complaint is, I'd love to see longer posts!


 
You have no idea what you just got yourself into, my friend. 


Mmm, okay. I like to write my posts when I am not distracted by the internet in front of me, so I will go home shortly and work on it. At latest, you will have post tomorrow afternoon. Maybe later tonight. 

Fir-


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 24, 2008)

Woohoo! Excellent, Fir! And....what do you mean? You have seen some of the posts in "All Roads Lead Home", haven't you? 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't we somewhere near where the Carrock used to be?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 24, 2008)

That is correct. Staying at the Big Rock Inn, a huge tourist attraction. Just got through the newly paved roads through the Misty Mountains, where terrifying tolls rip people's wallets apart. The future! Woo, as well as, Hoo!


----------



## Persephone (Sep 24, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Narya, nice post, only, Artos says specifically that he is _not_ a friend of Horatio. I think Nin needs her ears cleaned! Also, why are we going back into the bakery?? I can work with it, but I just wondered.



I had that idea too, but the convo between Jaime and Artos is a little confusing... sorry.  I took the conversation as it is... in the convo there are a few dialogues that aren't clear whether it's Artos' or Jaime's.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 24, 2008)

Alright, I posted. Enjoy. Let me know if there's anything that's too out of character for those who I mentioned. 

Is that long enough for you, Chrys? I like breaking records, so expect them to just get longer.

I'm curious - is there such a thing as the longest RP post in TTF history?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 24, 2008)

Off the top of my brain, I would suspect the Dengen-Goroth person, who is long gone and used to write very entertaining posts with horrible horrible spelling. It was horrible. *reels*


----------



## Persephone (Sep 24, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> Off the top of my brain, I would suspect the Dengen-Goroth person, who is long gone and used to write very entertaining posts with horrible horrible spelling. It was horrible. *reels*




Oh Dengen  I miss him.

I loved playing with that guy.

does anyone knows where he's gone to? 


By the way, I'm about to post so please, HOLD YOUR HORSES!


----------



## Persephone (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, seeing as no one noticed my plead for pause, I guess I'm not needed in this anymore, ha?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry about that. I only saw your post before it was edited. I can always use my evil moderating powers to rearrange posts, if something you have in mind makes more sense before other stuff. Or I could just edit my last post to stick in some of your reactions?


----------



## Persephone (Sep 25, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> sorry about that. I only saw your post before it was edited. I can always use my evil moderating powers to rearrange posts, if something you have in mind makes more sense before other stuff. Or I could just edit my last post to stick in some of your reactions?



Alright...

Sorry...

I'll pm you.

okay... there... I posted. Sorry for acting like a brat earlier.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 26, 2008)

Awww, Jamie, it seems as if you have an admirer.

Ew, castration...I don't think so...I'd just wait until the full moon, then bite him!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 26, 2008)

Just a request for us less versed in elven languages...if someone posts something in elven *cough* Narya *cough* can they post a translation in the OOC, if not at the bottem of the post? Please? 



> “_Mereth en draugrim!”_


 
I looked that one up, and the translation I found was "Feast of wolves. (slain enemy)" Is this correct?

Oh, and Chrys, a good looking fellow like Jamie always has admirers.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 27, 2008)

*rolls eyes at FIr* Yeah, yeah...

Ok, I'm confused...Some of us are in the bakery, some on the street, Jamie on a rooftop and Kastor passed out in a bar...how did we get so split up? Yay, can you sort this out please?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 27, 2008)

I didn't write it, but solutions can be offered by anyone. How's about ---> the Firawyn person edits a little bit to add that Truor informed everyone that they'd head out early in the morning, and they should go grab some sleep. After mayhaps anything anybody really wants to add to this day, everybody goes to bed. Kastor confirms that Brandor doesn't look like he's about to spontaneously combust under Narvi's watch, then he goes to some bar.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 27, 2008)

I did a bit of editing, as Yay suggested --> Is that enough improvment for everyone? 

Where did Narya go? I'm kinda waiting for her to post before I do...


----------



## Persephone (Sep 28, 2008)

Good! Okay, so now that people are waiting for me, please give me time to read all the posts and figure out how to place Kastor and Nin the best.

Edit: Okay... I'm about to post... thanks for the pause, guys... 

EDIT #2: Fir, if you want to do a joint post with me for the conversation between Nin and Jamie, just pm me...


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 29, 2008)

How does Kastor know that Artos was sent by Horatio to kill Brandor? He never admitted that to anyone.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 29, 2008)

Deductive reasoning and crazy paranoia? Artos didn't say that anybody was hired to kill Brandor. He was vague about it, then Jamie said some more surprising as well as specific stuff. It could have been figured that Artos was vague because he felt kind of guilty about it. Also, he looks shady, so he could totally be the sort you'd hire for offing silly little kids?


----------



## Persephone (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay, Chrys is right. Artos never mentioned anything about his commission. It was Jamie who said something about Horatio, not Artos. 

Sorry, Chrys. I edited the post.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 30, 2008)

No worries, Narya. Who's next to post?


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 30, 2008)

While the Jamie and Nin characters are conversating, you and I can do a Horatio and Dingo thing? Any other characters can bump into each other at the inn or something? After this scene, I shall attempt to move us on to Dale, which will be the last stop, as far as I know. I'm dropping my crazy Ainur Dwarf vampire character, since it's taking too long to get to the real story.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, sounds good to me. Why don't you give me a Dingo post and I'll follow your lead.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 30, 2008)

There's a good introduction. For some reason, I missed that you wrote anything about Horatio. Whoops. Also, looking back, Brandor should have been sending messages to Horatio via hawk this whole time. Whoops, yet again. Maybe Nandreeson sneakily ate the thing, offended at the many backups Horatio has, and everybody else is just wondering where it went.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 30, 2008)

Stop nitpicking guys! 

We're doing pretty dern good for four people trying to write the same story!


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 30, 2008)

There are more than four. Some of them just haven't been around. The Ghorim person needs some interaction. I'm up for it. The HobbitGirl person hasn't introduced her character yet. I haven't seen her around lately, but I'm ready for it. Ah, but that looks like nit-picking, too.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 30, 2008)

Five then. Or six. Whatever! The point was that with as many people involved, we're doing quite well keeping in organized. 

And yes Yay, that was more nitpicking.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks good, Yay. Narya, methinks Jamie is waiting on you...


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay Narya, you're up...let's see how Nin reacts to that! 

*rubs hands together and grins evily*


----------



## Persephone (Oct 2, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Okay Narya, you're up...let's see how Nin reacts to that!
> 
> *rubs hands together and grins evily*




Will Pm you...  this is super fun...


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoops! I already tossed a Private Message thing at the Firawyn person about that post, but if it works for you, okay. Maybe the sorcerer shrinking her thing is just some crazy lie that she told for some unknown reason?


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree, aren't elves supposed to have naturally evolved to be fairy-sized in later ages?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, whichever way works for you people, when it comes to fairy type stuff. Adaptations are no large deal. Any other elves that we meet should be fairies, though, unless these creepy sorcerers I know nothing about have also learned how to enlarge things.  Anyways, I thank you for the edit, chrsophalax person. I suppose that he could have brought lace gloves for Horatio as well as that servant's sweetheart that I was originally planning on.  I'll go post something, then.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 2, 2008)

Horatio's a bit of a dandy and therefore would've just assumed they were for him.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 2, 2008)

Understandable. So he's enthused about wearing gloves and a jacket made for a lady? That is rather dandified.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 6, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Horatio's a bit of a dandy and therefore would've just assumed they were for him.



What does that mean, a bit of a dandy?


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 6, 2008)

Hm, no dictionary handy, Narya? A dandy is a fop.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 18, 2008)

I couldn't just leave things like that. The Narya lady entirely set me up for Nandreeson to do something evil. I'll come up with something for Nandreeson to have written to Horatio later.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 19, 2008)

Nadreeson is one creepy character! Did he he eat somebody?
I'll have to think on how to proceed with Horatio after this...


----------



## Persephone (Oct 19, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Nadreeson is one creepy character! Did he he eat somebody?
> 
> I'll have to think on how to proceed with Horatio after this...




lol! That's Yay, he comes up with all the creepy characters. *and ideas*


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 19, 2008)

What creepy characters and ideas? Nandreeson is simply a Wereworm in a world of humans, so he's only half cannibal. Well, yes, he'd probably eat some lizards, too, so I guess he's all cannibal. Anyways, have you ever eaten blackened little human girl? Could be very tasty.  And it's not even my fault. The Horatio character gave him the cursed scroll of "more than he can spend," and the Narya lady made everything seem too nice as well as safe. I wonder if they even had those trick swords back then. It would be a good weapon for this guy.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 10, 2008)

OH GHORIM! How I miss your posts! I love it! You should really post more often, you know! Great job, y'all!


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2008)

I was wondering what happened to the Ghorim person. So this Barulin Dwarf is coming along? Any character profile for the guy? Seems fairly achingly cool, to myself. But then, most Dwarves seem that way, to myself. Truor would probably be friendlier to them than anyone else. Nandreeson would attempt to act to them as he acts to everyone, but some hint of hatred might be spotted, since Dwarves are well known for being the best at killing dragons. Brandor would treat them as well as he treats anybody, which is quite, and he might even take an interest in Barulin, since he just met the guy. Narvi would, as usual, stay in the background. 

Anyways, should I be waiting to move the group on to the Lonely Mountain, where our last pick up is to be, or would Artos and Jamie stop them before they can get very far?


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 10, 2008)

Stop them as in...stop them? Or stop them as in, "Hey! We're coming along too! Ok?" I was thinking the latter, personally...


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 14, 2008)

Could either Yay or Narya give us a post? Fir and I are in danger of taking over!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah! What she said. *grin*

Not much more we can do without taking over until y'all (yes, I did say "y'all") get going!


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 14, 2008)

Sickening Southern dialects! Anyways, okay, I shall attempt to whip something upwards. From the sort of answer that I got and didn't respond to, it sounds as if you wish for your characters to be able to catch the others before they leave. Understood. I'll just have them sitting around and picking their noses or something.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm come from the north, my friend. "Y'all" is a country girl thing!


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings, all. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so. Anyways, quick! ---> Firawyn person! ---> Do you have plans, or can anybody pull a random hindrance which our characters have concluded requires swords to solve? Do all of our characters even own swords?


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 19, 2008)

Not Artos, only knives at this point. And, ummmm...why are we stopping? How far did we get? 100 feet? I was hoping for more intereaction. *sniff*


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 19, 2008)

I was playing at that we really hadn't gotten too far at all (more than 100 feet, gosh!), but no plans otherwise. Anyone can slash and such with whatever they have handy. My thoughts said that this RP was in dire need of some action! Anyone can post some fight --> Mayhaps Horatio caught wind of our plan, mayhaps it is just some random bandits or whatever. Your choice. 

I was just feeling the need to post some action. Or something to lead to action? 


@ Chrys, there is plenty of time for more interaction after we whoop these attacker's butts.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, dang. But oh well. All of our characters were apparently quite jumpy and short-sighted, but it's okay. Just some goats. The message has been received, though, that you people are bored. I'll speed up the introduction of the last character and get everyone headed for the boat.

Name: Boffin

Race/Sex: Dwarf/Male

Appearance: definitely more fat than muscle on him, intelligent and blue eyes with a bit of a mischievous twinkle, most often wandering about and making little grins, bald head covered with a yellow hood, white beard which is not as robust as most Dwarves, kind of scraggeldy, and difficult to see spot as fake, mostly simple brown and white clothes, carries a large pack full of all kinds of clothes and toys, and a few odds as well as ends along the lines of disguising nestled in there

Personality: Well, intelligent and mischievous. He mostly acts like your basic, absent-minded, loyal, friendly to pretty much anyone, sickeningly innocent sort of toymaker, but he loves being underestimated while dissembling plots and throwing wrenches into them. He admires elves, is deferent in front of most that he perceives to be full-blooded Dwarves. 

Weapons: just a mace and dagger, sorry

History: born to a rich family in the Lonely Mountain, he was given some expensive tutors, but he wasn't a very fast learner at anything typically seen as Dwarvish (he's not even very good with their language) and was just embarrassing the other Dwarves by being around, so he was eventually cast out of the mountain to learn some common sense. He ran into an adventuring group of elves and humans, helped them out, learned to appreciate elf type stuffs, found out that he had a talent for understanding what they had to teach, learned a few of their languages, hung out with them for a while, left to learn from adventures with many less than savory adventurers, who he learned plenty from. His criminal debut was carried out during the infamous Theft Of The Arkenstone. He was quite exhilerated by the experience and bent his mind towards something besides elves for once. When he got older and less adventurous, he settled in Dale, where he has made quite a pseudonym for himself as a master thief and coordinator of such types, he mostly does it to keep things safer, to direct energies and keep humans distracted by things besides Dwarves and their stuff, but, with things looking fairly stable on that front, he has been slowly making his way into the Vale of Anduin, looking for his old buddy Truor.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 24, 2008)

Yay, Boffin! Now, should we wait for a Kastor post?


----------



## Persephone (Nov 24, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Yay, Boffin! Now, should we wait for a Kastor post?




I'm trying to come up with one... just been a bit busy. Sorry.


----------



## YayGollum (Dec 15, 2008)

That Love Is Bad story sounds awesome. I want to know who wrote that! I don't know where my immortal Orc character would be by this time, but I've got even more characters of mine that'll be showing up, and he doesn't really need to be in on this. Anyways, whoops for taking so long. I am a horrible person?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like Yay will be taking a break from the forum for awhile, until he gets everything in order job/life-wise, so we may be putting this game on hold.


----------



## Persephone (Jan 4, 2009)

No problem. I am also caught up with real-life issues. 

I am going to be checking in and out every now and then and if you guys want to reach me, my email now is [email protected]


----------

